# About selling fursuits (MUST READ):



## Corto (Jul 9, 2009)

If you're selling suits make the thread in the Black Market subforum. That simple instruction is even in the description for this forum. I understand if there's confusion but I'm tired of moving those threads so after reading this everything should be clear now.

Thanks.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 20, 2012)

Just a reminder: Furry costumes and Apparel is not the subforum to peddle your wares in.

If you want to advertize or commission a fursuit, go here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/86-Furry-Trading-Post
Otherwise, posts that pertain to ware-peddling may be shot on sight.


----------

